
Peter Diamandis on how Silicon Valley can make 100 the new 60 - neo4sure
http://www.businessinsider.com/peter-diamandis-how-silicon-valley-can-make-100-new-60-2018-2
======
astrodust
Silicon Valley: You're over 30, we don't hire old people here, they can't keep
up.

Also Silicon Valley: You're going to have to work until you're 140 and die on
the job.

------
taylodl
Greeeaaat. Now I can look forward to working until I'm 110! At least that
gives me more time to save for retirement...

~~~
neo4sure
What about paying off your student loans..... :)

